# A cliché I know..... My first HDR



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Was up early snapping a sunrise and whilst I was able to pull a lot of detail from my raw files I actually preferred the result from stacking 3 differently exposed images (-1.7:0:+1.7) into Niksoft HDR effects pro.

I don't especially like HDR stuff so went with mild 'exposure balancing' rather than full on HDR.


Sunrise by Brazo76, on Flickr


Sunrise 2 by Brazo76, on Flickr


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Stunning shots :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Beautiful pics mate


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep they look great, i like the subtle HDR effect, not a fan of the over proccessed ones


----------



## Andy_Wigan (Jan 4, 2008)

Works for me, cracking shots and well worth the early get up.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Both nice shots, No 2 is the one for me though :thumb:


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)

:thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

pooma said:


> Both nice shots, No 2 is the one for me though :thumb:


Thanks guys

Yep number 2 is my fave aswell. Had to 'shop' a jet engine trail out of the corner though


----------



## srhutch (Aug 2, 2009)

Nice shots, what exposure/shutter was used?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

^^ Three different exposures mate stacked in a HDR program. 

Having checked the exif data on the 2nd shots.

1/25 sec overexposed
1/80 sec middle ground
1/250 sec underexposed


----------



## robz (Apr 18, 2006)

All too often this is overdone or simply not suited to the subject, in this case, a very nice result.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

REally nice result mate. How did you find the prog?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

robz said:


> All too often this is overdone or simply not suited to the subject, in this case, a very nice result.


Yes I have a bad example of hdr that I will post later!

Gizto, still need to experiment but getting there :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Superb stuff, HDR can be over done, however they can be very lovingly and tastefully done.

the fact a camera does not have the dynamic range of the human eye does mean a HDR can show more of what the human eye sees...

Love the shot totally love it...:thumb:


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Lovely.

Number 2 for me too.

Probably the size and compression but a touch brighter would be nice.

What perfect clouds. Definately worth getting up early for.


----------

